# Late Season Yard Sale



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

NO JOY for me tonite. I turtled @ Dawn:30 this morning in the Lynnhaven Basin, lost everything I had . 4 rods gone, some of my tackle, phone took a crap, brand new light . I was trying to retrieve my anchor in heavy current ,weak link would'nt give and line broke throwing me off balance . I would like to thank the fellow in the Parker that pulled anchor and came to give me a hand and tow me to shore, it would've been a long swim from the tennis courts to the oyster bars . Nice to have boots that don't fiil with water & a PFD that fits my fat a$$ right & my top holds air in the sleeves or I could've been in deep doodie . Well everyone stay safe and I hope to be back out as soon as I can gather some cheap gear ......PEACE OUT>>>POL
__________________


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

glad to hear your ok. you can always replace the gear as long as your around here. Also good job to the fellow angler in the parker.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that!

As reckless as I get out there, its a wonder I have not lost anything serious yet.

I have some 6' and 6' 6" Ugly Stiks if you need em. Your welcome to use them until you get your chit together.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> Ouch! Sorry to hear that!
> 
> As reckless as I get out there, its a wonder I have not lost anything serious yet.
> 
> I have some 6' and 6' 6" Ugly Stiks if you need em. Your welcome to use them until you get your chit together.


Thanks for the offer, I might have to take ya up on that.....PEACE OUT


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yikes, glad you're ok man.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Glad you're ok!*

With as tight as you guys are in the yaks, someone will pick you up while you're re-stocking!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Holy Ch*t Tug. I've got some extra gear if you need some. Glad you're ok!! 

I'm sorry I wasn't there to utilize my "save the fat guy" training 

I used to guide Whitewater rafts in Colorado and pulled a few folks to safety from a tumultuous ride. 

If your yak can handle it, you might want to invest in Newfoundland hound dog. They will pull you safety when the Ch*t hit the fan. 

I tried to call you, but your phone is dead I'm sure. I've got a waterproof cell phone, so If your phone is dead for good, contact me and I'll give the details on the phone. 

Take 'er greasy!!! 

Skunk


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

I got an older model 7ft bionic blade rod(spin,med action,1/8 to 1/2 oz )and a couple of 6/6 medium baitcasting rods(Quantum Bill Dance series) that are yours if you want them.They're just sitting around here collecting dust...These were only used in freshwater...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

man that must have been cold glad to hear your ok
you should by ryans cabo, thats a smooth reel


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks for all the offers, just trying to sort out what's left. May take a couple of you guys up on some things. Maybe bring it to the meeting @ Don Julios on MON 1800ish.Thanks again.......PEACE OUT>>>POL


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

damn that sucks hard. glad you're safe though..

i havnt spilled out far from land, but have dumped plenty of times in the wash  (chris,brent,josh, Shut up..)


i got dominated one time, nose dug in trying to be the badass and riding the biggest wave of the set in...yeah. that went sweeeeeeeeeeeet.....nose dug in, my big self went over that, and then...CABLAMO back end of the yak came down on my head..thank god i got a hard head with nothing inside 



good thing that guy with the boat was there


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Good to see you're alright.... the current and depth is no joke back there... almost got dumped there this summer by a hard charging fish.

Did yah get into any of them striped fish before yah dumped?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> damn that sucks hard. glad you're safe though..
> 
> i havnt spilled out far from land, but have dumped plenty of times in the wash  (chris,brent,josh, Shut up..)
> 
> ...





You have not seen my beach landings yet!:redface:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

my yak surfing experiences usually end with my ass end going sideways and getting rolled sideways.. to keep from diggin' the nose lean your weight WAY back.


----------

